# oil cooler or filter leak



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

Ok, I have taken the oil filter and nut off about 6 times now and just checked the oil cooler seal which I replaced 6 months ago and it looks fine. The last time I think it still leaked after replacing the oil cooler seal, but all I did was tighten the oil filter and it stopped. The pinky fingernail size drop of oil is only in the back left corner of the cooler like it has been. I tried using my crappy torque wrench to get the nut to 18 ft lbs spec and it might not be. Is that pretty tight? 

The whole oil cooler shifted this time when I took the oil filter off, but I moved it back and tightened the threaded bolt. There are a few hairline like cracks but they don't look deep enough. It's such a slow leak and driving me crazy. Should I crawl under and idle the car for 10+ minutes and see if I can tell. For some reason I'm thinking oil filter nut. I may try another new seal or the nut/oil filter isn't snug enough, or oil filter possibly too tight... Any suggestions??????

Its a mk4 2.0 btw


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

Get a fluorescent dye for oil and add it to your crankcase. Clean up around the filter and cooler. Run the engine for a while, or just drive normally.

Shine a UV flashlight on there. You'll se a bright glow starting exactly where it's leaking from.


----------

